# vergonzante



## Polizón

Hola:
Últimamente escucho vergonzante como sinónimo de vengonzoso. Y aunque ambos derivan del término vergüenza, no significan lo mismo.
Se habla, por ejemplo, de un "pasado vergonzante" (aludiendo a épocas de corrupción).
¿En sus países sucede lo mismo?
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Está repartido, hay de todo como en botica. Hay quienes lo usan bien y también de los otros. Pego sendos ejemplos que encuentro en la prensa.
Saludos

Bien (Tabaré Vázquez)


> _Asimismo, señaló que así como la lepra y la tuberculosis fueron asumidas en el pasado como un "castigo vergonzante" y terminal... _


Mal (Carmen Baramendi, directora del Instituto Nacional para la Mujer)


> _"Es vergonzante para el país la cifra de participación de mujeres en toma de decisiones y representación política",..._


----------



## bb008

Hola

Poli en Venezuela se dice y utiliza más la palabra vergonzoso que vergonzante, personalmente vergonzante me suena extraña sin desmerecer los ejemplos dados por ti y por Adolfo, sin embargo prácticamente esa palabra no la utilizamos, pero siempre habrá alguien original que a lo mejor la dice.

Saludos.-


----------



## aleCcowaN

Es que vivimos en la era de la tercerización. Antes pretendían que existía una "moral" central con variaciones, según la cual ciertas cosas eran 'vergozosas'. Ahora, con los progresivos desmoronamientos de los social, no existe una moralidad centralizada y la gente se aprovechó de esa capacidad del castellano de establecer obligaciones sin comprometer ni evidenciar al obligante -hay que ..., de debe ..., y toda la prole- y entonces terceriza: ya los actos no son vergonzosos -con la consiguiente obligación de explicar el porqué- sino que "hay" gente que "debe" avergonzarse de sus actos; son los actos, las historias o las actitudes "vegonzantes", "que producen vergüenza". En épocas donde la moral se disuelve en mil vertientes, sólo existen actos que deberían darle vergüenza a la gente -lo vergonzante- y la "vergüenza ajena". Y nada más que eso. _O tempora o mores_ (en lenguaje del siglo XXI ¡Qué época vengonzante!)


----------



## Polizón

aleCcowaN said:


> Es que vivimos en la era de la tercerización. Antes pretendían que existía una "moral" central con variaciones, según la cual ciertas cosas eran 'vergozosas'. Ahora, con los progresivos desmoronamientos de los social, no existe una moralidad centralizada y la gente se aprovechó de esa capacidad del castellano de establecer obligaciones sin comprometer ni evidenciar al obligante -hay que ..., se debe ..., y toda la prole- y entonces terceriza: ya los actos no son vergonzosos -con la consiguiente obligación de explicar el porqué- sino que "hay" gente que "debe" avergonzarse de sus actos; son los actos, las historias o las actitudes "vegonzantes", "que producen vergüenza". En épocas donde la moral se disuelve en mil vertientes, sólo existen actos que deberían darle vergüenza a la gente -lo vergonzante- y la "vergüenza ajena". Y nada más que eso. _O tempora o mores_ (en lenguaje del siglo XXI ¡Qué época vengonzante!)


 
Muy buen apunte eso de la tercerización, Alec. Y hasta el comprometidísimo _¡vamos a...! _cuando la acción depende de uno mismo. Pero no hay nada vergonzoso si se utiliza correctamente la palabra vergonzante. Lo vergonzoso es emplearla inadecuadamente.
Vergonzante es aquello que no siendo inmoral ni incorrecto, no tenemos el valor de afrontar públicamente. hay una pobreza vergonzante y, en diversas épocas de persecución religiosa, ha habido un calvinismo vergonzante, un judaísmo vergonzante, un cristianismo vergonzante.
Vergonzante es un calificativo que se aplica tambi¿én a quienes no se atreven a afrontar públicamente su adhesión a una ideología, actitud o costumbre determinada. Hay, así, marxistas vergonzantes, machistas vergonzantes, homosexuales vergonzantes, racistas vergonzantes, fumadores vergonzantes y hasta bebedores vergonzantes.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Poli en Venezuela se dice y utiliza más la palabra vergonzoso que vergonzante, personalmente vergonzante me suena extraña sin desmerecer los ejemplos dados por ti y por Adolfo, sin embargo prácticamente esa palabra no la utilizamos, pero siempre habrá alguien original que a lo mejor la dice.
> 
> Saludos.-


 
Lo mismo en El Salvador. Opino lo mismo que Bb008.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DRAE:

*vergonzante**.*


*1. *adj. Que tiene vergüenza. Se dice regularmente de quien pide limosna con cierto disimulo o encubriéndose.

*vergonzoso**, sa**.*


*1. *adj. Que causa vergüenza.
*2. *adj. Que se avergüenza con facilidad. U. t. c. s.

Me parece que una cosa o situación no puede tener vergüenza, por lo que la palabra vergonzante se usa de manera equivocada en la mayoría de los casos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Polizón said:


> ... hay una pobreza vergonzante y, en diversas épocas de persecución religiosa, ha habido un calvinismo vergonzante, un judaísmo vergonzante, un cristianismo vergonzante.
> Vergonzante es un calificativo que se aplica tambi¿én a quienes no se atreven a afrontar públicamente su adhesión a una ideología, actitud o costumbre determinada. Hay, así, marxistas vergonzantes, machistas vergonzantes, homosexuales vergonzantes, racistas vergonzantes, fumadores vergonzantes y hasta bebedores vergonzantes.


Mi intención fue dar una teoría plausible sobre por qué la barrera entre vergonzante y vergonzoso se ha desdibujado y la primera parece asumir el significado de la segunda. 

Vergonzante es "que tiene vergüenza" como careciente es "que carece", mientras que vergonzoso es "que causa vergüenza" (y complementariamente aquella persona dada a sentir vergüenza). Lo notable del caso es que la definición actual del DRAE no admitiría algo como la "pobreza vergonzante" pero sí un "pobre vergonzante". Sin embargo, parece que aplicamos muy bien la definición de la primera edición del DRAE, el Diccionario de Autoridades de 1739 que se refiere a vergonzante como "que tiene vergüenza o que la ocasiona" y da un ejemplo: "_Dieron tan grandes limosnas de dinero, y de vestidos, que no huvo pobre de la Ciudad conocido, ú vergonzante, à quien no socorriessen cumplidamente_". Para el mismo diccionario vergonzoso es que tiene vergüenza, y secundariamente, que la causa.

Sólo insisto en que los límites entre las dos palabras se han desdibujado no tanto por la ignorancia de la gente sino porque el discurso político, en esta época de reinado de la autonomía del individuo, se ceba en toda la ambigüedad que pueda generar. Así, hay un dinero vergonzante que no se gasta en estas épocas de recesión, lo que es una falta vergonzante de solidaridad [Insertar publicidad del lugar a dónde debe dirigirse ese dinero para lavar sus culpas].


----------



## Mangato

Polizón said:


> Muy buen apunte eso de la tercerización, Alec. Y hasta el comprometidísimo _¡vamos a...! _cuando la acción depende de uno mismo. Pero no hay nada vergonzoso si se utiliza correctamente la palabra vergonzante. Lo vergonzoso es emplearla inadecuadamente.
> Vergonzante es aquello que no siendo inmoral ni incorrecto, no tenemos el valor de afrontar públicamente. hay una pobreza vergonzante y, en diversas épocas de persecución religiosa, ha habido un calvinismo vergonzante, un judaísmo vergonzante, un cristianismo vergonzante.
> Vergonzante es un calificativo que se aplica tambi¿én a quienes no se atreven a afrontar públicamente su adhesión a una ideología, actitud o costumbre determinada. Hay, así, marxistas vergonzantes, machistas vergonzantes, homosexuales vergonzantes, racistas vergonzantes, fumadores vergonzantes y hasta bebedores vergonzantes.


 
Aquí es exactamente lo mismo. La expresión que más  se utiliza  es la de *pobreza vergonzante;* la que avergüenza a quien la sufre y trata de ocultarla, aunque sea por causas imputables a terceros. Pero es aplicable igualmente a los otros casos que indicas, en especial alcoholismo, drogadicción, homosexualidad, etc., es decir, aquella condición que la sociedad biempensante ve con malos ojos. 

Saludos,


----------



## Polizón

¿Será que _vergonzoso _les parece un vocablo muy duro y más agresivo que _vergonzante_"?
Se trataría, entonces, de un caso de seudosinonimia basado en un craso desconocimiento de la lengua.


----------



## edkca

Leyendo todo lo escrito, no encuentro mayor diferencia entre lo vergonzante y lo vergonzoso. Hay hechos, actitudes, condiciones sociales o religiosas, que causan verguenza usualmente a la sociedad mas que a quien padece tales estigmas y son por ello vergonzantes o vergonzosas. Quien las sufre a mi parecer serían personas avergonzadas de su condición, como marxista , homosexual, fumador o bebedor avergonzado. Salvo mejor opinión.


----------



## flljob

edkca said:


> Quien las sufre a mi parecer serían personas avergonzadas de su condición, como _marxista _, homosexual, fumador o bebedor avergonzado. Salvo mejor opinión.



Por acá también es frecuente usar vergonzante por vergonzoso. Tal vez porque les suena más chido.
¡Pobres marxistas! ¡Pobres! El fin de las ideologías los golpeó duro.

Saludos


----------



## miguel89

Concuerdo con vos en todo salvo en esto:


> Leyendo todo lo escrito, no encuentro mayor diferencia entre lo vergonzante y lo vergonzoso. Hay hechos, actitudes, condiciones sociales o religiosas, que causan verguenza usualmente a la sociedad mas que a quien padece tales estigmas y son por ello vergonzantes o vergonzosas. Quien las sufre a mi parecer serían personas avergonzadas de su condición, como marxista , homosexual, fumador o bebedor avergonzado. Salvo mejor opinión.



Si mal no entendí, según lo que leí en este hilo, un hecho no puede ser vergonzante, ya que esta imposibilitado de tener vergüenza, o cualquier otro sentimiento. Puede, en todo caso, producir vergüenza.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muy bien las explicaciones de tipo psicológico-social y todo lo referente techos axiológicos y demás. Dan una explicación antropológica muy interensante.
A mí, como filólogo, lo que me interesa es que _vergonzante_ conserva su valor *activo latino *de participio de presente, _verecundans_, acusativo_ uerecundantem_, del verbo deponente _verecundor_, que ya en latín se usaba como adjetivo (Cicerón, sin ir más lejos), con el sentido de 'vergonzoso', 'el que siente verguenza', mientras _vergonzoso_ es formación propia del español, con el sufijo adjetival -_osus_ que con lexemas del _campo semántico de los sentimientos y emociones_ tiene valor _abundancial o "permanencial_". La expansión en el uso del nuevo _vergonzoso_, hizo que se estrechase el campo semántico de _vergonzante_, ocupado ahora por _vergonzoso_ (con abundantes compañeros en su campo semantico con el mismo sufijo), para significar una vergüenza infamante, que se debe ocultar, una especie de "vergüenza vergonzosa".


----------



## Fer BA

Eso mismo Xiao! el *sentido* de participio presente que aun conservamos en cantante, amante, y otros (careciente no la había escuchado nunca en mi vida).

Concuerdo con lo de la apropiación del campo semántico, y respecto a lo del análisis _antropológico,_ entiendo que es de otro foro,y que elegantemente lo dejás de lado, pero ya que estamos, y creo que en esto también concordaremos....me parece que a esta altura de la historia entendemos que la pobreza es vergonzante porque nos averguenza a todos, activamente, y no es _ya_ vergonzosa, donde el pobre era quien cargaba con la verguenza (gracias a Dios, se podían sentir agradecidos en su condición ya que eran la única posibilidad de que los ricos, al darles limosna, entraran al Reino de los Cielos), que los medios no tienen ningún problema en rasgarse las vestiduras frente a la _vergonzante pobreza_, pero cada vez que aparece *un* pobre, _aparece _como un delincuente. 
Vergonzoso es mi sobrino, que se esconde cuando vienen visitas......vergonzante es el fascismo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Vergonzoso es mi sobrino, que se esconde cuando vienen visitas......vergonzante es el fascismo.


Magnífico ejemplo de uso. Es vergonzante porque nos avergüenza a toda la humanidad. Tu sobrinito no avergüenza a nadie. Se ruborizará fácilmente, se esconderá, pero su sentimiento no es vergonzante. Es algo propio de su edad y carácter que despierta simpatía y solidaridad con él. Lo otro despierta, además de vergüenza ajena, un sentimiento de horror en todo hombre y mujer bien nacidos que comprendan lo que es.


----------



## edkca

Podría concluír que vergonzante es mas intenso y es un estado que averguenza a toda la humanidad o a la sociedad, mientras que vergonzoso es mas trivial y afecta a un individuo o a poca gente?


----------



## flljob

Vergonzoso es que causa vergüenza.
Vergonzante es que tiene vergüenza.

Es el sentido actual.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Vergonzoso es que causa vergüenza.
Vergonzante es que tiene vergüenza._
Como dije en los mensajes 14 y 16, el _uso actual_ viene a ser, por lo menos aquí, justo es el contrario (cosas de la ideología y de la política). El ejemplo de Fer BA es muy clarito al respecto.


----------



## flljob

Es decir, vergonzante es avergonzador. ¿Había necesidad de cambiar el sentido de vergonzante?


----------



## Fer BA

flljob said:


> *¿Había necesidad de cambiar el sentido de vergonzante?*


 
Esa pregunta es mucho más importante e inquietante que lo que parece...y parece que sí...que algunos tuvieron alguna necesidad. 

Diría que la misma necesidad que tiene el violador de culpar a su víctima porque _llevaba ropa provocadora_, que el que tiene el racista al golpear a un negro o un indio _por no conocer su lugar, _que tiene un poderoso al decir que la vergüenza está del lado del oprimido. La necesidad que tiene la prensa (¿todos tenemos en claro que LA prensa ya no es ninguna clase de _cuarto poder_ sino que es parte constitutiva del poder? y que me perdonen los amigos periodistas....) de endilgarnos todos los días un discurso que dice lo mismo que el violador y el racista, que el concepto en abstracto es negativo (la pobreza es vergonzante) pero cuando se enfrenta a la persona concreta, con sus dolores y miserias, se para con un dedo acusador y exige poner a *ese* pobre _en su lugar_.

Y la cuestión filológica de por medio se liga a como el campo semántico vira y es modificado por quienes tienen el poder de hacerlo.


----------



## flljob

¿☝?
 NUEVA PREGUNTA ​
¿Es correcto el adjetivo en el siguiente fragmento?

Comienzo por una confesión vergonzante: hace unas semanas terminé la lectura de 50 sombras de Grey, entretenidísima novela basura de E.L. James...

Hace mucho que en México ya no se oye el adjetivo _vergonzoso_, solo _vergonzante_.

Saludos


----------



## chileno

Yo habría usado vergonzosa, pero lo que más me da vergüenza es de que también habría podido usar "avergonzante", la cual ni aparece en el RAE. (?!)


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Doctor:

Creo que no hace falta que te diga que según el DRAE, 'vergonzante' significa 'que tiene vergüenza' y que, con arreglo a esa definición, el uso que presentas es impropio. Sin embargo, me parece muy interesante esa acepción mexicana -que no conocía y que definiría como 'que da vergüenza'-.


----------



## jorgema

Yo también habría usado vergonzosa, es decir 'una confesión que causa vergüenza'. Vergonzante no me es tan usual, pero la he escuchado y siempre como sinónimo de vergonzoso, o sea que causa o produce vergüenza, que da vergüenza. Hago mi propia confesión vergonzosa al decir que nunca había revisado la definición del diccionario en este caso; eso de "que tiene vergüenza" me sorprende completamente.


----------



## swift

Don flljob nos dice que en México predomina el uso de 'vergonzante' en lugar de 'vergonzoso'. ¿Se da en el habla defeña o en toda la República mexicana?

Me puse a buscar en el _Diccionario del español de México_ y encontré algo que me llamó mucho la atención. El DEM no recoge 'vergonzante' como tal en una entrada, pero sí contiene dicha voz dentro de la definición de otro término: servilismo.


> *servilismo*
> s m                                                                 Adhesión incondicional, subordinada y vergonzante al que tiene poder o a los poderosos:             "El jefe de la policía pasaba del más repugnante _servilismo_ hacia el poderoso, a la total prepotencia con el humilde y pobre"
> 
> http://dem.colmex.mx/


Doctor:

¿Nos comentas si el uso está generalizado? A mí me fascina, porque me suena como un cultismo.


----------



## flljob

La mayoría de los periodistas usan solo _vergonzante_, en lugar de _vergonzoso_. Los normales, hasta el momento, seguimos diciendo _vergonzoso_. Exageré un poco histéricamente en mi mensaje anterior.

Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

flljob said:


> ¿Es correcto el adjetivo en el siguiente fragmento?
> 
> Comienzo por una confesión vergonzante: hace unas semanas terminé la lectura de 50 sombras de Grey, entretenidísima novela basura de E.L. James...
> 
> Hace mucho que en México ya no se oye el adjetivo _vergonzoso_, solo _vergonzante_.
> 
> Saludos



Pues es de lo más común en mi medio, es correcta y está de acuerdo a la acepción del DRAE. 
Quien confiesa haber terminado la lectura tiene vergüenza de haberlo hecho. 
Además, si se dice del que se avergüenza de pedir limosna, no tiene nada de raro que se diga del que se avergüenza de haber leído algo.


----------



## flljob

Erreconerre said:


> Pues es de lo más común en mi medio, es correcta y está de acuerdo a la acepción del DRAE.
> Quien confiesa haber terminado la lectura tiene vergüenza de haberlo hecho.
> Además, si se dice del que se avergüenza de pedir limosna, no tiene nada de raro que se diga del que se avergüenza de haber leído algo.



Pero estarás de acuerdo en que la confesión no puede tener vergüenza, solo producirla. ¿No crees que debería haber dicho avergonzante o avergonzadora?

Saludos


----------



## tesalia

chileno said:


> Yo habría usado vergonzosa, pero lo que más me da vergüenza es de que también habría podido usar "avergonzante", la cual ni aparece en el RAE. (?!)


Sobre avergonzante:


> Avergonzante figura una sola vez en el Diccionario académico: en su edición de 1933, el adjetivo se define como «vergonzoso, hablando de lugares o partes del cuerpo». Vergonzante, por el contrario, figura desde 1739 (Diccionario de Autoridades) hasta hoy. No obstante, la forma avergonzante es ampliamente usada en todo el mundo hispanohablante, lo cual resulta muy lógico porque el verbo avergonzar está consignado en los diccionarios.
> 
> Ver *aquí*.



Un saludo.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Para mí vergonzante es, en primer lugar, la manera de calificar un hecho o actitud que provoca vergüenza, en el sentido de indignación, de rechazo, de desaprobación: "Esa actitud es vergonzante", "Ha sido un hecho vergonzante", "Es vergonzante lo que nos proponen".

En el ejemplo es obvio, por lo menos para mí, que lo que le avergüenza es admitir que ha leído la novela, no el hecho de haberla leído, puesto que habla de una "confesión vergonzante". Claro que se puede inferir que se avergüenza de haberla leído, porque de otro modo no sería una confesión vergonzante. No obstante, un hecho puede no ser vergonzante, pero sí serlo su confesión: "Me avergüenza confesar que me saco los mocos".). Yo particularmente prefiero _vergonzante_ que _vergonzosa_, pues como otros foreros han indicado, denota en mayor medida que esa confesión le produce vergüenza.


----------



## Duometri

Yo diría que soy un "lector vergonzante" de ese libro; que lo leo a escondidas. 

La confesión diría que es vergonzosa; me produce vergüenza confesarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Duometri said:


> Yo diría que soy un "lector vergonzante" de ese libro; que lo leo a escondidas.
> 
> La confesión diría que es vergonzosa; me produce vergüenza confesarlo.
> 
> Saludos.


Estoy contigo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

flljob said:


> La mayoría de los periodistas usan solo _vergonzante_, en lugar de _vergonzoso_.





Erreconerre said:


> Pues es de lo más común en mi medio, es correcta y está de acuerdo a la acepción del DRAE.




Vaya pues, en mi pueblo no hemos recibido todavía el correo con la nueva regla. ¡Es vergonzoso!


----------



## Aviador

Duometri said:


> Yo diría que soy un "lector vergonzante" de ese libro; que lo leo a escondidas […].


A mí, esto me parece raro, raro. Sobre todo porque no consigo encontrar la relación de este gerundio con algún verbo que yo conozca. ¿Será que realmente existe el verbo _vergonzar_? Yo, no lo creo. Además, el sufijo _-nte_ forma adjetivos que se refieren al agente que realiza la acción, no al que la sufre.
Si siento frecuentemente vergüenza, es porque soy _vergonzoso_. Si algo me causa vergüenza, es porque para mí es _avergonzante_ (del verbo _avergonzar_).
¿_Vergonzante_? Raro, raro.


----------



## francisgranada

Aviador said:


> ... Además, el sufijo _-nte_ forma adjetivos que se refieren al agente que realiza la acción, no al que la sufre....


No siempre, p.e. _interesante, pesante _... se refieren a los objetos y no al agente que _se interesa_ o _pesa_.


----------

